# Itka's first K - premier postiversaire



## Punky Zoé

De ses mille premiers messages celui que je préfère c'est le 1001eme :


itka said:


> A noter que si Gaston est le seul, ou presque, à écrire "M'enfin !" , quasiment tous les Français le disent...


M'enfin?! Qu'est-ce qui m'arrive? Voilà que je suis d'accord avec Itka !  

Et depuis que je sais qui se cache derrière ce pseudo , je suis *toujours* d'accord avec Itka.

*Happy Postiversary Itka *​


----------



## mickaël

Sincères félicitations Itka.


----------



## Calamitintin

Mais euh c'est moi qui voulais ouvrir le congrat !!! Bon tant pis je boude Punky Zoé, na !
Et félicitations itka-la-grosse-pointure 
++
Cal


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

itka, une forera majuscule, mais sans i majuscule !
Mais pourquoi donc ?  Je compte sur ce congrats pour avoir une explication circonstanciée à ce sujet (au moins autant que la plupart de tes contributions !). 


itka said:


> *Je me fais* aussi *un plaisir*, *une joie*...


... de te féliciter comme il se doit. 

Bisettes. 

P.S. : Cal, t'es un peu lente là ! Faut arrêter de machouiller des feuilles d'eucalyptus... Ça endort, non ?


----------



## tie-break

Comment? T'as déjà 1000 posts?  
Il faut absolument que tu ralentisse un peu, sinon tu va vite avoir le double des mes posts  
Plus sérieusement, je profite de l'occasion pour te féliciter en public de ta maîtrise vraiment impeccable de l'italien (la forumista francese che parla meglio l'italiano fra tutti i suoi compatrioti!)

Félicitations, congratulazioni!


----------



## DearPrudence

Bah euh, vous êtes tous des méchants d'abord parce que mes remerciements non illustrés vont passer pour quoi maintenant : merci, sympa !  
Bref, l'essentiel est de souhaiter un très bon premier millier (d'une longue série) de posts, toujours aussi éclairatoires (?) en français qu'en anglais (en italien, je sais pas, je dois dire que je ne m'y aventure pas) 
Brava, brava  (oui, je fais ce que je peux)


----------



## itka

Et dire que sans un mp bienvenu, je n'aurais pas su que ce fil existait !
Pour moi qui n'avais jamais regardé le nombre des posts, ce fut une surprise !

Alors pour tout vous dire, sur le coup, j'ai été très émue et très touchée   et aussi très flattée (par les compliments de Stef, mais surtout de DP sur mon anglais ! ) et très amusée  par vos illustrations et très... plein de choses ! 

Je vous ai fait aussitôt une belle longue réponse... et je l'ai envoyée... enfin, j'ai cru  ...

Entre autres, je vous disais que, à la demande générale de Karine,  j'allais m'octroyer le I majuscule que PZ et Mickaël m'accordent déjà (Pourquoi ai-je mis une minuscule à itka ? Je n'en sais rien, Karine...ça doit être ma modestie naturelle qui s'est exprimée ...!)

Après, j'ai essayé de le mettre ce fameux I, mais... bref, vous devez le savoir, vous, ce n'est pas possible de changer un pseudo. Je suis revenue ici pour le dire et... pas de message ! Pfuittt ! envolé ! 

Il ne me reste qu'à vous répéter (avec autant de sincérité mais beaucoup moins bien que la première fois) que je vous remercie pour vos messages pleins de gentillesse et d'humour et à vous promettre que désormais, je surveillerai les chiffres pour ne pas risquer de rater un de vos postiversaire (3000, 5000,...10 000 ?)... maintenant que je sais comme ça fait plaisir, les messages des copains !


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Un peu tard, je l'avoue, mais pas les mains vides.

Tes "mille" sont aussi appétissant qu'un ... (jamais comptées non plus) et aussi fleuris que ... et brillants que des...

Un beso,
Martine


----------



## geve

Moi-z-aussi je veux féliciter ITKA ! (tout en majuscules, comme ça c'est réglé)

Je prends les gobelets, et on va fêter ça tranquille dans un parc ?

Mais attention : on n'est qu'en avril, hein, alors continue à bien garder l'oeil sur les fils.


----------



## itka

Oh, les filles ! C'est trop, c'est trop ! 

Mais, d'accord, j'aime tout, alors je prends tout ! les...., le...., et aussi les....!

Pour le ..... je vois qu'il y a assez de .... pour tout le monde,alors tant pis pour les coupes et les flûtes, qu'importent les gobelets pourvu qu'on ait la liesse !


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Complimenti Itka!  
Non mi ero accorto che eri già così in alto... anzi, ora sei già sopra i 1100....
dovevo stare più attento.... 
Sarà per quando arriverai a 2000!


----------



## zaby

Je suis terriblement en retard mais je tenais à saluer ce premier millier de contributions , instructives z'et sympathiques 

PS: sur le chemin, j'ai rencontré des copains à toi


----------



## Necsus

*CONGRATSITKA !*​


----------

